

Why webOs is a Challenge to iOS and Android in the Business World - Apocryphon
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/06/how-webos-can-challenge-ios.php

======
cpeterso
webOS devices are unlikely to approach the popularity of iOS and Android
devices among consumers, but HP can sell webOS "solutions" to their existing
enterprise customers and become the next RIM BlackBerry. HP doesn't need to
beat iOS to "win" (for various definitions of "win").

~~~
Apocryphon
I think the main question now is not if webOS can climb up to challenge
Android or iOS, but rather if it can manage to take RIM's place by
successfully beating Windows Phone.

